# OPC-SNMP-Kommunikation



## Bambam (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in das Thema OPC-Server/-Client einzuarbeiten. Ziel ist es über das SNMP Protokoll Netzwerkkomponenten zu Überwachen. Die Überwachung wird wohl mit WinCC stattfinden. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage was benötige ich um ein solches Vorhaben zu realisieren? 
Wäre die folgende Software zum Beispiel eine die ich dafür benötige? Wenn nicht wonach muss ich schauen?

http://www.matrikonopc.com/downloads/580/drivers/index.aspx


Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich über Begriffe wie DCOM, OPC-Server, OPC-Client, SNMP usw. gestoßen. Die Bedeutung der einzelnen Begriffe ist mir klar. Jedoch würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn es jemanden gibt, der mir sagen kann, was wie zusammenhängt - eine grobe Erklärung genügt, fürs Erste. 

Ich habe mir das ganze wie folgt vorgestellt:
Ich habe verschiedene Netzwerkteilnehmer, Drucker, Hub, IPC. Auf diesen sind jeweils Agenten mit den entsprechenden MIBs die mir Informationen über das Gerät liefern. Der Informationsaustausch zwischen OPC-Server und den Netzwerkteilnehmern erfolgt über das SNMP Protokoll. 
Am Ende der Kette kommuniziert noch der OPC-Server mit dem OPC-Client, der auf dem selben System läuft wie bspw. mein WinCC.

Habt vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Informationen und Antworten.

Gruß
BamBam


----------



## Dr. OPC (4 März 2011)

Das hast du ja schon alles richtig verstanden.

Deine Geräte sprechen alle SNMP (ein Standard-Protokoll für aktive Netzwerkteilnehmer) OPC ist eine Standardschnittstelle für den Zugriff auf Daten, OPC Daten sind "Variablen", die man lesen und/oder schreiben kann, diese Daten können über verschiedenste Protokolle angebunden sein (in den OPC Server gelangt sein), u.a. auch über SNMP, über Profibus oder Modbus oder sonstwie. 

Also ein OPC Server kann einen eingebauten "SNMP Kommunikationstreiber" haben über den verschiedene Geräte angeschlossen sind. Die einzelnen MIBs (aus Sicht von OPC die Liste aller möglichen "Variablen" eines SNMP Gerätes) werden in den OPC Server importiert (er wird damit konfiguriert) und er kann dann seinem OPC Client (z.B. WinCC) diese Daten zum "lesen" oder "schreiben" anbieten. Wenn der OPC Client z.B. die IP-Adresse eines Druckers wissen möchte, "liest" er eine OPC-Variable im OPC Server, die z.B. den Namen "/drucker/Mib2/Parameter/IPAdress" hat. Aufgrund des Leseauftrags für diese OPC Variable wird der OPC Server aktiv und ruft in sein SNMP-Protokolltreiber rein und wartet auf die Antwort vom Drucker. Dieser liefert den Wert "192.168.5.7" und der OPC Server gibt diesen Wert dem Leseauftrag zurück.

OPC Server die so etwas können, gibt es einige u.a. auch der SimaticNET OPC Server, allerdings braucht man für SNMP eine extra Lizenz, die Mibs werden im Step7 importiert, um die Konfiguration des OPCServer zu erstellen und die Konfiguration wird dann in den SimaticNET-OPC-Server geladen. Das solltest du recht schnell ans laufen kriegen ist nicht schwierig. Falls du für einige deiner Geräte eine Mib hast nimmst du einfach die Standard Mib2 dann sollte das meiste schon mal funktionieren. Falls du Siemens Netzkomponenten hast z.B. XScalance dann sind im Step7 katalog schon die entsprechenden Mibs dabei (die Kisten haben deutlich mehr Parameter als Standard Mibs)


----------

